
Building a million-dollar empire with an army of high school graduates - happy-go-lucky
https://qz.com/1029316/zoho-corporation-is-building-a-million-dollar-empire-with-an-army-of-high-school-graduates-in-india/
======
1812Overture
The average value of a house in Palo Alto is now 1.4 empires.

